# posting golf clubs to ebay



## ant2611 (Jan 7, 2010)

hi

has anyone ever sold golf clubs on ebay, i have recently joined ebay and have a lot of clubs to sell , but i dont want to list them yet as i wouldnt know how to package / post them there , could someone help me out here???


----------



## brendy (Jan 7, 2010)

Plenty of cardboard and registered post. BTW ive all but given up on ebay, their charges are getting stupid. 10%, plus insertion fee, paypal fee etc. Its just not worth it anymore.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes i buy and sell on ebay on a regular basis.The best way to send a club is in a golf box that you can get off your golf pro if he will give you them.Mine does but i have to ask very nicely.The second best way is in a box you can make yourself out of cardboard but it has to be as big as the club.The best way to post is parcel 48 with parcelforce through your post office,it will cost Â£10.99 with the option of insurance for an extra pound.This mean the club will have a tracking number which you can track on line,so you know when its been delivered.Also its fully insured against loss or damage,Happy selling.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2010)

I sold some clubs on here and went to my local AG and just asked for a box from one of the sets that had been delivered. Got directed to their recycling bin outside and found a box that fitted the bill perfectly. A bit of buble wrap and some newspaper either end to stop any movement and away you go - simples


----------



## algar5 (Jan 7, 2010)

I sold some clubs on here and went to my local AG and just asked for a box from one of the sets that had been delivered. Got directed to their recycling bin outside and found a box that fitted the bill perfectly. A bit of buble wrap and some newspaper either end to stop any movement and away you go - simples
		
Click to expand...

Spot On Homer. I went to JJB and the sales guy was only too happy to give me a couple of boxes. I've just used Bubble Wrap at both ends of the box/club. Never had any complaints to date.

However as was stated earlier the e bay fees really are getting silly.


----------



## DMC (Jan 7, 2010)

Plenty of cardboard and registered post. BTW ive all but given up on ebay, their charges are getting stupid. 10%, plus insertion fee, paypal fee etc. Its just not worth it anymore.
		
Click to expand...


Amen to that.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 7, 2010)

Mate of mine asked at a local driving range for a box, and was directed to the bins at the back. When he got home the box had a brand new G10 driver in it.


----------



## Andy (Jan 7, 2010)

The second best way is in a box you can make yourself out of cardboard *but it has to be as big as the club* .
		
Click to expand...

Your kidding?

Andy


----------



## Parmo (Jan 7, 2010)

Brendy, I totally agree.  I sold my scotty for Â£110 + Â£7 p+p and ended up receiving Â£96


----------

